# I hate it when people do stupid things



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Marian said:


> On my list for today:
> 
> 1. My neighbor downstairs who is apparently training his Maltese puppy to stop barking/pulling on his socks/biting his ankles, etc., by yelling at him. I wish him luck. He's going to need all he can get. *This guy is also one of those men who could never get his dog neutered because it's like taking his manhood away. Manhood?? It's a 5 pound girlie-looking Maltese, for heaven's sake. GMAFB.*
> 2. My brother in law, who looked as though I had said I was going to give their dog arsenic when I offered to share my Gas-X with her. The poor thing has horrible gas, especially after eating turkey from the Thanksgiving table. It's not pleasant for us people, and for all I know, it could be painful for her. My brother in law is one of those people who think they know all about raising dogs. Mr. Dog Raising Expert, who has only had one dog since I've known him. If his sister (the pharmacist) had told him it was okay to give the dog Gax-X, he would have done it. It just pisses me off that he dismisses me as not knowing what I'm talking about--especially because I was only trying to help the poor dog (the dog who gets stuck in her crate for 8 or more hours per day while everyone is at work or school). I even told him that the vet said it was okay. GMAFB.
> ...


LMAO!!!!! I read the first sentence and thought, "but it's a Maltese!" and then read the second one. Great minds think alike, lol! I own a Maltese btw and no matter what I do to butch him up, everyone thinks he's a girl. He has a blue collar and is in a Schnauzer clip and I still get, "oh _she's_ so cute." 

I have a plethora of stupid neighbors that go through dogs like toilet paper. One house in the alley has 3 pitbulls, all on chains and they are breeding them. The last two litters didn't survive b/c they leave them in the yard. (The dogs have food water and shelter, so they aren't breaking any laws, per Animal Control.) Now they have like 8 adorable but sickly looking pups. I'm trying so hard not to go ask if they are giving them away. (I have a feeling they think they will make money off of them, and I will not reward their terrible neglect.) I have four cats, two dogs and want a Spoo. I really don't need an unhealthy, unsocialized, BYB pitbull puppy from iffy bloodlines. It kills me everytime I walk by though.

There is a big problem here w/ people selling puppies infront of a local strip mall. It's illegal and the businesses have asked them to stop, but they are there every weekend. I've called the police and so has one of the store managers, but they don't want to do anything. 

It really bugs me that people continue to buy animals from these situations. At the very least buy from a BYB that loves their animals and raises them in the house. It's not ideal but it beats situations like I mentioned.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I own a Maltese btw and no matter what I do to butch him up, everyone thinks he's a girl. He has a blue collar and is in a Schnauzer clip


O.m.g. You MUST post pictures! I LOVE dogs in schnauzer cuts!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It's too bad you don't have a group down there like Rescue Ink to have a talk with the strip-mall puppy sellers.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> O.m.g. You MUST post pictures! I LOVE dogs in schnauzer cuts!


there are a few in my gallery.

http://www.poodleforum.com/album.php?albumid=119


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He is definitely a cutie-pie.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG love the schnauzer clip on that Maltese!

My vent for the day is that I bought these really cute red chairs for my living room and they came in count them 3 pieces and I still cannot put them together! OMG I'm so frustrated that I have to be a GIRL and wait for my husband to come home and do it.:doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He wears that cut so well, Harley! I love all the colors you put him in too! ^^

I don't really have any rants atm.. other than whenever I look up 'Standard Poodle' in the local online classifides, over half of them are doodles. >( That annoys the crap outta me.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ignorant people in general tend to annoy the crap out of me... but that is an every day thing. I have a short fuse, and a terrible temper - hooray for genetics! 

Anyway, my latest beef is that there is a local dog boutique here - that I am in love with and am somehow trying to weasel my way into a job with them - that TheFiance and I told TheFiance's idiodic friend and his girlfriend about for their akita puppy. They both looked at us like we were wrong in the head about pampering a dog/buying it special things. "MIA is too much of a man's dog blahblah will never wear pink blahblah." (These are also the idiots that assumed they could breed her and sell her puppies for thousands JUST BECAUSE she was full blooded. OH, and didn't socialize her because He wanted her to be a "daddy's girl" and only obey him. Yeah, there are STUPID A$$ people here in this state.)

So NOW, a few days ago - months after telling them about said boutique - they tell us they LOVE the place. Ummmmmmm... didn't you tell us that it was stupid to pamper your dog? Chyeah. But now you love the store and are - according to YOURSELVES!!! - "some of the BEST customers". 

Really?.... REALLY?! Ugh. 

Sorry, that was long, but it really just drives me insane. I need a blog called "Things That Pissed Me Off Today" because LORDY! lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Daddies girl? Are you kidding me? More like 'attack anyone but daddy because I was never taught other people are okay.' Wow, I can't understand people like that, do they WANT a lawsuit on their hands because someone's kid thinks their dog is cute? That would scare me to death.

Oh yeah, I have another rant.. I really hate it when people talk down to me because of my age. Just because I'm young doesn't mean I don't know anything, even though I'm not in school I do a LOT of independent studying, plus.. I'm pretty sure I have a lot more common sense then a lot of people I come across, considering I wasn't brain washed as a kid and logic seems to come naturally.

And lol Spencer, when you said 'Things That Pissed Me Off Today' the first thing that came to mind was the episode of Family Guy where he does the 'Things That Grind My Gears' segment. Aha.. I hope I'm not the only one that knows what that is. It will be a sad day on poodleforum.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> And lol Spencer, when you said 'Things That Pissed Me Off Today' the first thing that came to mind was the episode of Family Guy where he does the 'Things That Grind My Gears' segment. Aha.. I hope I'm not the only one that knows what that is. It will be a sad day on poodleforum.


Me too  Lol

Family guy is so randomly awesome. I can't remember the exact details of Things that grind my gears, but I remember laughing hysterically.
It is just so randomly funny, I remember seeing peoples reactions to family guy who had never seen it before, and they were like " How could anyone think that a baby trying to kill his loathed Mother be funny?" lmao


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

jak said:


> Me too  Lol
> 
> Family guy is so randomly awesome. I can't remember the exact details of Things that grind my gears, but I remember laughing hysterically.
> It is just so randomly funny, I remember seeing peoples reactions to family guy who had never seen it before, and they were like " How could anyone think that a baby trying to kill his loathed Mother be funny?" lmao


Lol, I totally forgot about that! It's from the Stewie movie!

Peter: "You know what really grinds my gears? This Lindsay Lohan. Lindsay Lohan with all those little outfits, jumping around there on stage, half-naked with your little outfits. Ya know? You're a... You're out there jumping around and I'm just sitting here with my beer. So, what am I supposed to do? What you want? You know, are we gonna go out? Is that what you're trying to - why why are you leaping around there, throwing those things all up in my, over there in my face? What do you want, Lindsay? Tell me what you want? Well, I'll tell you what you want, you want nothing. You want nothing. All right? Because we all know that no woman anywhere wants to have sex with anyone, and to titillate us with any thoughts otherwise is - is just bogus."

Lois: "Ah, he is so right on. Women are such teases. That's why I went back to men."

Ah, Lois... Lois is definitely my favorite character!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

ROFL! I'm gonna have to get that Stewie movie.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Lois: "Ah, he is so right on. Women are such teases. That's why I went back to men."


Chris: *scoots over* Go oooooon... ;D


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I just love the subtle things they add to each character lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Did that all come from memory? LOL! 

That dude w/ the Akita is scary stupid. Huge, powerful, unsocialized, more than likely poorly bred dog from a breed that tends to be dominant and independent, Holy Sh**!!!!! I think they are beautiful dogs and make great pets in the right situation, but wtf!?!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Since we're ranting xD
I was told today in an email from a local breeder that I'm WAYYY to young to have one standard poodle let alone thinking about getting a 2nd one

"You're way too young to even have Elphie, does she get enough socialization!?, how long do you leave her home alone?!, How often do you go out with friends and leave your dog alone?!...I can't sell you a puppy because you don't have the time for one dog let alone a 2nd"

I emailed her back pretty angry =\

my response 
"I'm 18...I live with my parents I'm a sophomore in college ((and I'm doing an Independent study program for my associates in child development)) ...AT 18 dumbass, I have priorities that go FAR and beyond partying. my dog is probably more socialized then any mongrel you have locked in a kennel. and further more I'd never consider buying one of your scrawny under cared for mutts"

now, I understand that I could have taken the high road and just not responded...but my age has nothing to do with how responsible of a pet owner I am, and I will not let anyone say that I don't deserve my lil elphie
Plus...I wasn't asking to buy a dog from her or for her to critique my pet owning abilities 

-takes deep breath and ends rant-


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

YIKES! @ Keith lol 


I hate it when people breed their dog just because it has parts. 
There was a girl at my old barn that had a stud horse and a female intact (and kind of ugly) husky 

She said that she believes that since she paid for these animals she was going to breed them "to get her moneys worth" 

I hope her crazy dog runs away and gets picked up by someone who gives a crap


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Did that all come from memory? LOL!
> 
> That dude w/ the Akita is scary stupid. Huge, powerful, unsocialized, more than likely poorly bred dog from a breed that tends to be dominant and independent, Holy Sh**!!!!! I think they are beautiful dogs and make great pets in the right situation, but wtf!?!


The quote was partially from memory, but I had some help from googling what I already had, lol. It gave me the pieces I didn't.

And yes, the dude with the akita IS *stupid*. He calls TheFiance all the time trying to get us to bring TheQueen (who is only 26 pounds), TheGrey (who would care less about a dog wanting to play), or ProblemChild (who is VERY stranger dog/people aggressive) to come play with his dog. Well... for starters, TheQueen is tiny and very small boned. If his 68 pound puppy SLAMS into TQ, she is going to be 
p*ssed
angry - because that dog probably wasn't playing
ready to kill - because I've seen her do it before with PC when they got in a small fight (we had to pull her off of him, lol)
ready to defend herself - b/c I've seen her do it before with PC when they got in a small fight
and most likely hurt because of the size difference - because her entire chest was bruised, and her ear was ripped when PC got her, and he is only 55 lbs

We've also explained to him that ProblemChild is not okay in social situations... especially if we were ENCOURAGING him to play with other dogs. He won't play. He will want to kill*KILL*kill. Unlike AkitaIdiot, we have done everything we can possibly try and afford to socialize ProblemChild and try and make him okay with situations that he isn't in control of - one of which included driving 4 hours every Saturday and spending $75 every Saturday for 1 hour individual classes immediately followed by 1 hour socialization in an obedience class.

This is AFTER we have already paid well over $175 to take him to beginner obedience. PLUS, that's when gas was expensive. And right before we had to pay over $1200 for emergency hernia surgery on our cat - whom he attacked, and would have died without the immediate surgery as the hernia was incredibly bad. We are *by no means* wealthy or well off. Right now we're trying to figure out how to scrape rent together this month and how we're going to do it in January when I lose my job.

So why would WE - responsible pet owners - want to risk our dogs playing with his unsocialized, untrained puppy that does NOT like new people or new dogs?

Ugh, sorry for the rant/money rant! It just really makes me mad.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

People like that are just soooo irritating. Did he even do any breed research? Akitas are notoriously dog aggressive, even more so than pitbulls. Not that there can't be exceptions, but wanting them to play w/ small and/or aggressive dogs is asking for trouble.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I hear ya Keith! I'm going to be moving out of my parents soon (I'm 20) and I'm pretty sure any reputable breeder wouldn't dare sale to me considering; I've never owned a poodle before, and I've never raised a puppy before. Though, luckily for me, I know a breeder locally that I've got to know and I'm going to be able to get a standard from her planned litter fall of next year. ^^


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

its so frustrating, 
I could understand if I were completely irresponsible
but no...I'm a college student whose planned career will keep me at home most of the day, and when I won't be home the dogs can go with me
((I want to be a professor of anthropology)) 

I think it was when she started attacking me for being a bad dog owner that I got really mad =\\

thats so exciting that you're going to get spoo ((I'm hoping for a 2nd spoo next fall or the following year  ))


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Well my rant for the day....
Went to kajiji.com for the Seattle location just to look aorund (i was bored at work) and found that they have a stud dog section.
Now what would make people want to breed their over grown ugly non registered horribly tempered Chihuahua....OH i know to make a quick BUCK!
Stupid idiotic people who breed dogs just because.....there was a guy who wanted only $100 for a stud fee to his ugly mongrel (i think it was an unregistered rat terrier or something). Why contribute to the existing problem!?!?!
Make me mad but more sad than anything! If you want to breed your dog be responsible about it and breed them because it betters the breed not to just make some money or because you want a mini version or your already horrible dog!
RRRRRR!!!!


----------

